# question about LMU film and tv production application (2023 fall)



## cyber (Jul 29, 2022)

I just found out that the LMU has changed its requirement for the MFA program in film production. Does anyone else prepare the photo sequence and use it to apply for a film program? 

*
SFTV considers applicants with a unique voice and vision, storytellers who are in the early stages of their filmmaking careers, as well as more experienced applicants.
Submit the following visual samples:*

*An eight-shot photo sequence in a PDF document that tells a visual story or develops a character.*
*A two-three-minute film shot with your cell phone and edited with any digital software in response to the following prompt: "An interesting person, place, or thing, I recently discovered".*


----------



## Chris W (Jul 29, 2022)

I believe some people have in the past for other programs. Our interview with USC admissions person said it was a good option because it could show storytelling potential.


----------



## cyber (Jul 29, 2022)

Chris W said:


> I believe some people have in the past for other programs. Our interview with USC admissions person said it was a good option because it could show storytelling potential.


yes, I know that some people may be able to use photography to show their storytelling skills. But I think it's quite hard for me😭, and I have no idea what kind of photos can present a story.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2022)

Our guide to applying to LMU is up:














 Loyola Marymount University: How to Apply, Acceptance Rate, and What To Expect as an LMU SFTV Film Student


					Loyola Marymount University School of Film and Television (LMU SFTV) has solidified itself as one of the nation’s top film schools. In 2022, the Hollywood Reporter ranked LMU SFTV no. 8 in its annual list of the best American film schools; notably, the university has maintained its top 10...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 18, 2022
Comments: 1
Category: Applying to Film School






Good luck! 
*Deadline is December 15, 2022*​


----------

